
Dirac, Penrose, and Wolfram - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/05/17/dirac-penrose-and-wolfram/
======
heisenzombie
I invoke Poe's law on this. It's meaningless not-even-wrong physics written
with a narrative structure that would be best modeled as a random walk.

I honestly can't tell if it's satire or bunk.

For something in this vein that I find quite delightful, check out
[https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/](https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/) \--
I definitely know which side of Poe's law it's on.

~~~
ajkjk
agreed, I can't discern anything concrete in here

~~~
heisenzombie
OK, now I'm really confused.

The author has published papers in the past, such as:

[https://journals.aps.org/prab/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevSTAB.1...](https://journals.aps.org/prab/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevSTAB.17.090702)

My work happens to be related to accelerator physics, though I don't know much
about free-electron lasers (the subject of the paper). But here's the thing:
The paper looks pretty normal, though I don't understand chunks of it. It only
has one author, which is a bit weird, but nothing jumps out at me as bunk.

Gosh. I hope she's OK.

~~~
T-A
That's an applied physics (aka engineering) paper. It is perfectly possible to
be an expert on some narrow applied topic, yet have no understanding at all of
the theoretical foundations.

------
bonchicbongenre
Ignoring the article's other issues, reading "Math is, of course, a product of
geometry and physics" was completely unbearable. Reading that actually
physically hurt me, and must have every philosopher of mathematics from
Russell on down rolling in their graves. Yikes yikes yikes

------
Koshkin
I find it an enjoyable read. Written by a novelist not unfamiliar with
physics. Makes you think.

------
lidHanteyk
The author talks about three people, two of whom are accomplished
mathematicians and one of whom draws pretty pictures. I don't quite understand
where they are headed; they're researching for a novel, which is a path that
I've been on for a few years as well, but I'm not sure what they've actually
drawn on from physics in order to write their linguistics-focused story.

------
eigenspace
This is absolute nonsense.

